# PA Playdate pictures



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for coming! It was great to meet some new people and Hav's. Too bad it was raining, but still had a good time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

A couple more


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG, that looked like sooooo much fun!!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time even with the rain! Wish I could have gone.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ahhhh, a fun time had by all!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks again Linda!!!! It was so wonderful to see all of you, and to meet some of you for the first time.

Hugs


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos. Playdates are fun rain or shine. 
Is that a yard behind a yard? How nice is that!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, I actually meant to ask about that. Do you have a double yard, Linda?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Linda, thanks for sharing! I see that Karen turned your kitchen into Hav heaven! And Nico's hair is as shiny as his momma's...I miss your loving boys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a bunch of beautiful Havs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, Linda has this wonderful yard where they pups can go out the doggie door to the smaller inner yard, or she can open up the back yard which is also fenced in. What a perfect situation!! here are a few of my pics from the playdate. I actually tried to get a closeup of all the pups there.

Sorry, Baca, Bella & Freddie, Bella & Lucas, Brady and Buddy


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahaha, the look on Brady's face is hilarious!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina said:


> Yeah, I actually meant to ask about that. Do you have a double yard, Linda?


Hee hee. Yes, call me overprotective. The post and rail fence was here when I moved in. I added the 6 ft stockade fence. I don't let the pups go beyond the 6ft fencing when I'm not home. I am afraid someone could steal them or a bird will swoop down and take Bella or hurt one of the boys. We don't have many birds around here, but you can never be too safe!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Can you put names on the dogs? I think the white, curly guy, next to the last photo, is Brady? And is the pair Oliver and Comet? Just guessing here...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Linda, thanks for sharing! I see that Karen turned your kitchen into Hav heaven! And Nico's hair is as shiny as his momma's...I miss your loving boys.


It was pretty crowded! This house was meant for 1 human and 3 small dogs..... not 9 humans and 13 dogs


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Sheri Oliver and Comet were in the rain today but in SF
I love the smile on that one hav---


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures, I'm glad everyone was able to get together so quick for a little fun.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sally,
:redface: 
Oops, I guess you would have really travelled to get to that play date! I have a hard time trying to keep track of dogs when I've never met them in person. Do you know who the two that are similar to yours (in photos, anyway,) ? Maybe someone there will post names.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Can you put names on the dogs? I think the white, curly guy, next to the last photo, is Brady? And is the pair Oliver and Comet? Just guessing here...


Good guess, but it's Bella and Fred, and then Bella and Lucas.

You got Brady right!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Sally,
> :redface:
> Oops, I guess you would have really travelled to get to that play date! I have a hard time trying to keep track of dogs when I've never met them in person. Do you know who the two that are similar to yours (in photos, anyway,) are? Maybe someone there will post names.


That's OK Sheri :hug: I wish we were there! It looks like the had a lot of fun


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, hey, COOL! I just found out that if I hold my cursor over the photo for a bit, names appear! How'd you do that?! Great!

Hmmm, it only works on the last set, though...neat, anyway.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sheri = I edited the post to give the names. 
Here is 
Carlito, someone chasing Lucas, jake, Jazzy, and Karen with Pups.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Somehow we all end up in the kitchen hanging out.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great kitchen. Great photos!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank goodness someone took good pictures! Way to go Laurie!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda,
Your kitchen looks like such a nice place to hang out---'specially when it's filled with lots of Havs and their people!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi, 
Me and my two foster babies 
Linda & Brady
Linda & Lucas 
Carlito & jazzy - Carlito REALLY liked her!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics everyone!

Linda, I can definitely understand you being overprotective. It looks like a great setup!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:jaw: it does look like Comet was there!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina said:


> Great pics everyone!
> 
> Linda, I can definitely understand you being overprotective. It looks like a great setup!


I think a lot of us feel the same way. I was talking to Kristin and she doesn't even let her "DOG WALKER" walk her dogs. The lady just sits with them 
I thought I was the only one who paid their dog walker to "SIT" with their dogs. I finally found someone I trust enough to walk my guys, but it took years and I still worry a bit.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> I think a lot of us feel the same way. I was talking to Kristin and she doesn't even let her "DOG WALKER" walk her dogs. The lady just sits with them
> I thought I was the only one who paid their dog walker to "SIT" with their dogs. I finally found someone I trust enough to walk my guys, but it took years and I still worry a bit.


I understand this totally! Actually, I'm glad to read it...

I have a neighbor who I had asked to let Tucker out into the backyard a few times when I had to be gone for a very long time...found out just the other day that she's been taking him out for walks in the neighborhood, with her 7 year old granddaughter handling the leash! Yelp! I politely asked her not to take him out anymore...I wondered if I was being overprotective, but had to tell her not to do that anyway.


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

Finally converted these to a bit smaller size for on here. In no particular order of course.


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

More.....


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

More...


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

More....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Tom, Great pictures! My boys don't look too fat in them


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

LOL have you seen our Jazzy girl!!??

:focus: Picture posting ..... if you want them of course!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, is the split rail fence in your yard? If so, where did you find the wood for it? That is exactly what we've been looking for!

BTW, it looks like you all had so much fun on the playdate. We're hoping to have one in Georgia in the spring.

Kathie


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

More.....


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

And some more...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a terrific group of Havs and humans! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Linda, is the split rail fence in your yard? If so, where did you find the wood for it? That is exactly what we've been looking for!
> 
> BTW, it looks like you all had so much fun on the playdate. We're hoping to have one in Georgia in the spring.
> 
> Kathie


Kathie,
I think they call it a post and rail with 3 rails.

We love our playdates and I think the dogs have a lot of fun too!


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

Almost done...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Tom,
I didn't know you took so many pictures! Thanks.

PSSSST....Laurie's gonna kill you for posting that butt shot....


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

That's all ... I have no clue what Jasmine was up to there?!! 

ound:


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

I tend to go overboard in case some of the pictures don't turn out. I knew that one was going to get me in trouble. :bolt:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for pointing that out for everyone Linda!!!!!!

These are my last ones 
Carlito & Lucas 
Nico & Kristin
Scudder
Tom & Lucas


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh great job on the photos! Looks like everyone had a blast and what a cool set up Linda. I am house hunting now and that might be a great idea 

Amanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oops, sorry Laurie!

Tom's holding Freddie not Lucas. They look alike though!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great pictures gang. looks like a fabulous day.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great playdate pics! It looks like you all had a blast in spite of the weather. I especially love the picture of the Havs on the blue porch. Thanks for sharing your fun day!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Linda,
Thank you so much for putting this together. It was so nice to see everyone and meet some new people. All of the pictures are great too. I can't wait until we get our fence so we can have everyone over here!

Here are a few of my pictures. This is my first time using Flickr, so we will have to see how I do.

Linda (holding Freddie), Stacy (holding Bella), Tom and Kristin









A bunch of pups begging









Dugan and Freddie in the front, Brady, Buddy, Lucas and Scudder behind them. And I see Bella's face behind them.









Bacca and Jazz


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I figured it out. Yeah


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> That didn't work the way it was supposed to. I have to go and see what I did wrong.


Karen,
I thought that was nice--I appreciate the naming of the people and pups! Thanks! Look like so much fun, to have so many in one place! I'm jealous!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a fantastic day for the havs. That's what it's all about.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like everyone had loads of fun!!

Can't wait for a playdate in Texas!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great day!
No one lives by me-whaaaaaaaaaa.
Pixie probably thinks she's a tzu because everyone I know has one here and that's who she "hangs with"!!! 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What great pictures! It looks like the furkids had a blast!
Carole


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting. Looks like everyone had a great time. I love playdate pictures.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread! That is a big playdate! Looks like the black and white dogs ruled the day 

Great photos. That is so funny how everyone camped out on the kitchen floor - maybe because that is where the food was? 

Linda, it is nice to finally see a photo of you!!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Lexi,
> 
> Carlito & jazzy - Carlito REALLY liked her!!


Jazz is our HO-vanese !!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha - very cute Stacy= yes she really "liked" Carlito!! 
Sorry Linda, yes that is Freddie., Not Lucas. Now Tom, I did have a worse picture of you and now I think I should post it since you were so generous to share my fat rear!!!!!ound:


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurie - you have my permission to post the pic of Tom. I wasn't happy that he posted pictures of me.  

I thought the butt shot was cute !!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, everyone! Looks like all of you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great pictures! I can't wait until we have a playdate in GA in the spring!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Awww Stacy I will hold off till I can get a REALLY "good" one for blackmailing!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

great pics, guys!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Clearly everyone had a wonderful time. I so love seeing the pictures. It always makes me feel as if I'm there. Linda, I love your house - great kitchen, super yard, and it is nice to see a photo of you. Seems to me the last time I saw one you looked *very* thin. You look great, and very happy.

This was a very black and white party.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Who's the white pup with the belly band? Nico?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics! Looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Who's the white pup with the belly band? Nico?


Yes, that's Nico. Kristin wasn't sure how he would be with so many dogs around, but he did great! He did not try to mark at all! He is so adorable!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Clearly everyone had a wonderful time. I so love seeing the pictures. It always makes me feel as if I'm there. Linda, I love your house - great kitchen, super yard, and it is nice to see a photo of you. Seems to me the last time I saw one you looked *very* thin. You look great, and very happy.
> 
> This was a very black and white party.


Thanks Geri,
You are right! The last pictures taken of me, I was 10lbs thinner. Much too thin, but every time I move I lose 10lbs from the stress. My last playdate was right after I moved into this new house.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Linda. I asked because I am thinking about probably doing the same if we ever go INSIDE someone's home where lots of dogs run around. Pablo and his brother are so much alike, I hope Pablo will behave this well too. He stayed at my cousin's for 3 weeks in a row with her 2 intact male, dominant dogs and never ever marked. But I noticed at Laurie's playdate, that when he's overwhelmed, he seems to start marking everything (incl. a gift bag) obsessively. Now I know that was outside, but I'd rather be on the safe side too.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a fun time and great pictures! 
Now I'm ready for a Seattle playdate 
I wish that my yard was fenced...We have a split rail fence in the back yard and so I'm going to try to get in fenced with wire by this summer so that Todd can run free.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, if we get a Seattle play date can you come? How long would it take you to get there? Depending on where it is it will probably take me anywhere from 2-3 hours, but I'm sure going to be there if I can! (If there's one set up... ) Would love to meet you and Todd, too! I it would be so much fun to get with a bunch of dogs that were safe to play with!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, if we get a Seattle play date can you come? How long would it take you to get there? Depending on where it is it will probably take me anywhere from 2-3 hours, but I'm sure going to be there if I can! (If there's one set up... ) Would love to meet you and Todd, too! I it would be so much fun to get with a bunch of dogs that were safe to play with!


Of course I'll come! 
Once I get a fence set up I'd love to host a playdate but I'm kinda far away from most of the Washington forum members. 
It's about a 90 minute drive to Seattle if traffic is low. 
I'm at exit 71 off of I-5


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pics! I'm so jealous! I think it's time for us to start traveling for playdates


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks Geri,
> You are right! The last pictures taken of me, I was 10lbs thinner. Much too thin, but every time I move I lose 10lbs from the stress. My last playdate was right after I moved into this new house.


You look wonderful. Keep those pounds on. If you need help, I can feed you.


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Now Tom, I did have a worse picture of you and now I think I should post it since you were so generous to share my fat rear!!!!!ound:


Honestly I meant to "not" post that picture, it just ended up there as I was uploading them and not looking.

So if you feel the need you can post any pictures of me you want!! :thumb:

Of course I may have others I chose to not post as well..... :evil:

LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristin, thanks for pointing me to this thread! Carlito's leg hair looks curlier than I remember. His son Bandit is a spitting image of him! I'll have to see if I can get some photos of him to show you.

Wow - there are some great photos in this thread. Gorgeous dogs, wonderful people and a *fabulous* yard for a playdate. What fun!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Kristin, thanks for pointing me to this thread! Carlito's leg hair looks curlier than I remember. His son Bandit is a spitting image of him! I'll have to see if I can get some photos of him to show you.
> 
> Wow - there are some great photos in this thread. Gorgeous dogs, wonderful people and a *fabulous* yard for a playdate. What fun!


Hi Kimberly!

Actually, Lito's leg hairs were all wet from the rain we'd just experienced prior to the playdate, so it doesn't usually look that curly or disproportionately short. The first thing he did when we arrived at Linda's was to run about 20 laps through the damp grass, with some of the other Havs chasing him . Then he found his new girlfriend Jazz, as you can see from two of the photos.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a great time it looks like all had! I still think it is so wonderful that our awesome Havanese bring so many wonderful people together for fun!!! 

Thank you for sharing the great pictures, it put a smile on my face!!


----------

